# discipline d'idée, negative/positive, chercheur, show business, je m'excuse



## badgrammar

I saw a couple of different shows on TRT yesterday and I could have sworn I heard the following words: 

disiplin dide
negativ/positiv
şerşer
şo biznıs
je mekskuz

Is it possible that I heard right?  Could these be the French and English words:

discipline d'idée
negative/positive
chercheur
show business
je m'excuse

Or are my highly untrustworthy ears playing tricks on me?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

This is an interesting thread, badgrammar. 



badgrammar said:


> disiplin dide


Disiplin exists. Dide is not a phrase used in Turkish. Maybe they said "disiplini de" (dicipline, too) and that sounded like  discipline d'idée to your ears.


badgrammar said:


> negativ/positiv


Yes, they are spelled as "negatif" and "pozitif" in Turkish.  





badgrammar said:


> şerşer


Nope, but I wonder what the word was actually. 


badgrammar said:


> şo biznıs


Yes, English spelling is used in Turkish: show business.


badgrammar said:


> je mekskuz


Now that is the most interesting one! Well, we don't say "Je m'excuse" in Turkish, and unfortunately I have no idea on what you have heard is supposed to be!


----------



## badgrammar

Thanx Chazz.  For şerşer, I guess it seemed to fit because it was an interview with a man talking about politics and women in the workforce (I think), and it seemed he could have been talking about research...  I also thought I heard him refer to a University (Bozacigi?).  But I only understood isolated words and phrases, so...

The "je mekskuz" was in the following program, a sitcom about a Turkish family and their friends and relatives.  One of the guys said it, so perhaps in the same way in English someone might blurt out "qui moi?" or "Olalalalala" in French even though they don't speak the language, it was just a colorful use of another language.


----------



## Binapesi

badgrammar said:


> ... I also thought I heard him refer to a University (Bozacigi?). ...
> 
> The "je mekskuz" was in the following program, a sitcom about a Turkish family and their friends and relatives.  One of the guys said it, so perhaps in the same way in English someone might blurt out "qui moi?" or "Olalalalala" in French even though they don't speak the language, it was just a colorful use of another language.



Yes, there is a university called "The Boğaziçi University" and I want to win the Chemistry major in Boğaiçi at the OSS (The student selecting exam that is going to happen just one week later).

And the programme, if you were watching "Ayrılsak da beraberiz" (even if we divorced, we are still together) it's possible you heard something like "je mekskuz" (I don't know what it means) .. If I am nor mistaken (It's been a very long time since the last time I watched this show) the main character's mother is a half-french and uses French phrases all the time.


----------



## badgrammar

çok çok sağol Keyt.  Evet, sanirim ki bu programi izledim!  So that proabably _is_ what he said!  "Je m'excuse" is French for "I apologize/I'm sorry/excuse me". 

Iyi şanslar with the chemistry major!


----------



## Binapesi

badgrammar said:


> çok çok sağol Keyt.  Evet, sanirim ki bu programi izledim!  So that proabably _is_ what he said!  "Je m'excuse" is French for "I apologize/I'm sorry/excuse me".
> 
> Iyi şanslar with the chemistry major!



İyi şanslar için çok teşekkür ve güzel Türkçe'niz için de çok tebrik ederim


----------



## avok

hi,
I think, you got the sitcoms mixed! In "Ayrılsak da beraberiz", the mother ( hence a "she" ) says some words in French not because she is half French but because she wants to sound more "elite" 
But badgrammar says that "a man" used that French sentence.  I wonder which sitcom it is ...


----------



## Binapesi

avok said:


> hi,
> I think, you got the sitcoms mixed! In "Ayrılsak da beraberiz", the mother ( hence a "she" ) says some words in French not because she is half French but because she wants to sound more "elite"
> But badgrammar says that "a man" used that French sentence.  I wonder which sitcom it is ...



I said it's been a very long time since the last I watched it 
And I think, I skipped that the French speaker was a man.
Don't have any idea which one.. 
Oh, maybe it was "Bizim evin halleri" (What happens in our house (don't know if it's a good translation)). 
Uhmm, no. The one who speaks some French is a woman again. Nope, I give up ..


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Mod note:*  Since the discussion on using non-Turkish expressions has deepened enough, it has been split to a new thread.


----------

